# Brisket at on site catering.



## shaggy smokes (May 23, 2016)

I was wondering is there away to do this if the place you have to go to you only have 10 hours before dinner your allowed to be at the site


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2016)

Don't think I'd try it. 10 hours is probably not enough time. How many briskets and how big are they? I generally shy away from brisket for a catering event just due to the unknown time factor.

Or do it ahead of time and reheat it at the event. You are talking about 9 hours or less by the time you get your smoker cranked up and actually start cooking.


----------



## shaggy smokes (May 23, 2016)

That's what was thinking that I would have to do it ahead of  time or just tell them I can't. I'm not a big fan of earning up brisket. I prefer leftovers cold


----------

